# Fish sick again



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I do not believe that it's the nematodes again. I do not see the worms coming out their anus. But I have lost 2 fish and one is dieing at this time. I have seen no symptoms. This one that is in the process of dieing does seem to have what looks like a thick clear poop coming out. I know that usually means internal parasites, but how do I know how to treat it? Just a generic internal parasite med? Which kind? Is jungle parasite tabs ok? Should I remove my amano shrimp before treating?

P.S. It is not long and stringy


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What symptons are you seeing?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

That's the thing I don't see any until they are dead. The symptoms of the one dieing is she (they are all females that have been dieing) is laying on her side on the gravel breathing is laborious.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Trouble breathing, laying on sides, thick clear poop and then just dead? Did I get that right?

There are medications that are for parasites... not sure if you can leave the shrimp in or not though. Are the fish even still eating?

Have you tried feeding them finely chopped garlic? I've been told that works for parasites.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doesn't sound like parasites to me. Maybe Dropsy?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dropsy will have a sign.The scales will poke out like a pinecone.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes they are still eating, and NO pine coning. I've seen dropsy and this isnt that. There is no bloating or coning. I will try the garlic to see if that helps, thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pineconing is hard to see on certain colored fish and "may" be one of the symptoms.  That is to say that if you don't see it, it doesn't mean that the fish is not infected with it. I have had fish die from it and the pineconing was only visible in the last 1-2wks before the fish died (or I killed it), but the fish was sick for quite a few weeks. 

Some of the things you see from it appear like parasites and white or clear poop doesn't always mean parasites.

Either way, the best I have been able to do is prolong a fish's life for a small period of time with either problem. Once they have it, it usually eventually takes them. Garlic is good, but should be more considered a preventative over a treatment. I just changed over food brands recently and went to a food that has garlic in every food they make. Dropsy however, remains one of the most common and under-diagnosed problems with fish - depending on who you believe.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Isn't 'pineconing' one of the final symptoms of Dropsy? Like..... it's one of the last signs to show, and the fish dies soon after?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Well i thin you guys were right. I have another one showing signs, but this one has pine coning. I change the water weekly and I have a ton of plants so I'm not sure how this can happen... I guess I will have to do changes 2 times a week instead of once...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are these fish your Guppies? I think livebearers in general are more susceptible to this disease because of all the in-breeding that goes on. I have yet to do it, but have thought about picking up a few females from the lfs to get some new blood into the breeding pool and strengthen the strains. I have read of breeders doing similar things.

I loose about 1-2 fish every 3 months or so average, all livebearers. I used to believe it was always parasites.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah these are female guppies. I think the bloating was hard to see because they were females, they just looked preggo. I put some aquarium salt in to help with the bloating, she seems to be more active today instead of just sitting there. But like I said she is already pine coning so there is probably no chance. Then again loosing one out of a dozen isn't a huge deal.


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you seeing any other symptoms? Pop eye by any chance? Dropsy/pine coning is usually a symptom of a bacterial infection, and yes, once that shows up the chance the fish will make it are really low. If you have lost so many fish in this way it could point to a water quality problem or a really bad bacterial infection. In your case I would medicate the tank for bacterial infection.


----------

